# Zappa Analysed - Melodic Style (St. Alfonzo, RDNZL)



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

I very recently uploaded a video analysis of two of Zappa's melodies (Rollo Interior and RDNZL), exploring his pitch transformation methods and attempting to understand structural behaviour and form of these melodies. I've decided to post this because I know there are a lot of knowledgable musicians here who know FZ's music and might have some good additional/alternative insights.

Timestamps are in the description, in case there's a particular segment which piques your interest.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a Zappa nut so don't ask me, if he did three blind mice in 4/7 time with a vibraphone I'd buy it


----------

